# Da kommen sie her die Trojaner



## Hippo (27 April 2012)

> *Erpresser-Schädlinge aus dem Baukasten*
> 
> Ransomware-Baukästen
> Trojanische Pferde, die den Rechner blockieren und unter einem Vorwand Lösegeld erpressen, so genannte Ransomware, taucht immer häufiger auch hierzulande auf. Sie stammen meist aus Baukastensystemen, die in Untergrundforen angeboten werden.


weiter hier: >>> http://www.pcwelt.de/news/DYI-Ranso...ten-5774677.html?r=761527211460504&lid=172140


----------

